# piins and needles / back pain after



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Ever since post surgery. I've been having a bit more pins and needles on my feet at standing and stops when I lay down,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You've mentioned the pins and needles several times. You need to tell your doctor about them. Also, take some Tums...if Tums helps for a few hours, then you can be fairly certain it's a calcium-related issue. Either way, talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Idont know wether to wait till tomorrow or treat as emergency.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If it's calcium, it won't be an emergency if you take Tums. Why don't you have the doctor paged and find out for sure?


----------

